# Milescraft bushing adapter



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Both of my Milescraft bases were bought before Milescraft included the adapter to use PC type bushings. I emailed Milescraft last week and received the following:
"Thank you for contacting Milescraft. The top hat adapter - Part # 30050 - costs $1.99 each, and shipping is $2.50."
Hope this info helps others.
Dan


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

You would think they would send you one . I have dealt with Milescraft and they do not impress me at all .


----------

